# Engine Cleaning for Show Room



## theredtiger (Oct 2, 2007)

*Engine Cleaning*

done!


_Modified by theredtiger at 8:18 PM 1-22-2008_


----------



## theredtiger (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Engine Cleaning (theredtiger)*

bump


----------



## theredtiger (Oct 2, 2007)

took off tail lights, side markers, and head lights, cleaned them inside & out.. 
took off all exterior plastic molding, cleaned inside and out..
washed and polished the whole undercarriage of the car..


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Engine Cleaning (theredtiger)*

post up some pictures


----------



## JPX (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: Engine Cleaning (theredtiger)*

Use a brass bristle brush to remove surface corrosion from the cad-plated hardware (bolt heads, AC hose fittings, heater pipe and brackets). Brass is softer than most metals under the hood so it won't grind the surfaces and will brighten then up a little.
For the plastic stuff like wires and hoses, I use Meguire's #40 Vinyl Protectant after the caked on dirt is removed. Give it a good wipe down with the protectant, but be sure to finish wipe with a dry cloth to get the excess off so dust does not stick. 
Some folks use Simple Green diluted to clean this stuff. But use should still use a protectant after that since any solvent is harsh on plastics. Plus it makes it easier to clean next time.
I use Oil Eater for greasy stuff. It is pretty effective without a huge solventy mess like Engine Bright.
Carb Cleaner is a good instant gratification way to clean certain spots.....cast parts like aluminum manifolds in particular. It is tough because you need a full force spray and good wetting (dries fast) without spraying it all over the car. And do not get it on anything that is painted.


_Modified by JPX at 9:06 AM 1-21-2008_


----------

